# College



## Suzmama (Nov 24, 2006)

My wonderful attachment parented DD1 will be going off to college next year. About 6 hours away from home to a fabulous college that seems to be a perfect fit for her. I am happy about her choice but misty eyed about this transition. Has anyone been through this, or anyone see it looming on the horizon. Any wisdom or advice?

TIA!


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

In the midst of it myself. We'll have his final school's decision tonight (they're posting at 5pm, but we both work 'til 9:30), and then he has to start deciding. Well... he has to start convincing his Dad. He has three to choose from (not including the one we hear from tonight) - his first choice has offered him enough FinAid for tuition & books & food. So it would just be housing to cover. Dad's first choice (also son's last choice) has given him a free ride plus more.

But yeah... it's going to be tough. He'll only be ~2 hours away regardless, so an easy enough train ride to get home.

What I continually remind myself is that this is what we raise our children to do - be confident enough in themselves to spread their wings and fly. It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## enkmom (Aug 30, 2004)

I have been through it now twice. She will be fine, it's you that you have to worry about. It is a giant shock to the system not to see and talk to your child every single day. I called them both too much in the beginning - checking to reassure myself that they were ok, just wanting to say hi. They adjusted to school so well that I got a little hurt when they didn't have time to talk or tried to talk to me and the 4 other people hanging out with them! The first time I also focused all that extra love and attention on my other child, who gently started calling me Smother when I went a little overboard.

Having an AP relationship with an adult child is a whole new wonderful experience.


----------



## mariamadly (Jul 28, 2009)

DC1 is on the other side of the country, which for us means seeing each other only for the December/January break and summer . . . if he doesn't end up working out there. Hard missing him, but he's so happy with the fit that we're thrilled.

We're in touch a lot, all of it at his pace and request. I can't say enough good things about video calling. Some of my favorites are the cheerful, rushed cell call on the way to class or a function. Hearing them busy and happy is so heartwarming.

If it's comfortable / feasible for you, it may really help to attend whatever family activities the school has to offer. If your DD doesn't go on a campus visit, then maybe there's a local meet & greet for admitted students? (Or both.) We took turns going to orientation and family weekend and loved it. It's less like DC1 left home and more like we added a home, if that makes sense.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Suzmama (Nov 24, 2006)

YES! Thank you all for your responses. We are actually going to a local dinner for accepted students on Tuesday and I can't wait. I also thought about it in terms of adding a home!

Enkmom I like thinking about it as an AP relationship with my adult child...that could be a topic on here all on it's own! Maybe there should be an Older Teens and Beyond category after this one in Ages and Stages?!

Mtiger, thank you, I will keep remembering too that this is what we raise them to do, I love that! Did you get the final school result yesterday. Has your son picked his first choice? Good luck with everything!


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Suzmama* 
Did you get the final school result yesterday.

We did, and he didn't get in. Which was actually okay. That would have added a whole new layer of drama wrt his Dad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Suzmama* 
Has your son picked his first choice? Good luck with everything!

It's complicated. His Dad is court-ordered to pay for college. Both our son and I have, however, been bearing that in mind (i.e. I'm not out to screw the guy!). His first choice will result in his Dad paying ~ $7k/year. Which I think is really quite reasonable. Plus, I intend to provide what assistance I can in terms of spending money, clothing, extra food, etc. Other choice will be free - but it's not where kiddo wants to go. So... we're in negotiations! LOL


----------



## mariamadly (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Suzmama* 
Maybe there should be an Older Teens and Beyond category after this one in Ages and Stages?!


Ooh, I like that!


----------



## dhammamama (Mar 30, 2008)

I've got an only who'll be heading off in the fall after a mostly successful gap year working, traveling, and studying.

She was AP/ home-unschooled until entering HS (her choice) and that transition was pretty bumpy. She felt so very different from her age mates (because of the AP/ homeschooling, on top of the fact that her HS is super competitive and she wanted to excel) that she adopted a lot of their behaviors to fit in, but at times ended up feeling alienated from herself. That dissonance caused some heart ache for her as well as me and our connection. It was rough.

The gap year has been a time to regroup, and for the most part has been good, but I'm not sure how this next transition will play out. Being an only has also been part of the equation, positive as well as adding to some of the difficulties. I'm trying. Holding loosely and letting (trying to!) her set the pace, but I think she feels conflicted about feeling so close to me when she sees that's not really the norm. So I'm probably needing more support than I have to give, but just wanted to say I'm in the same boat!


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Suzmama* 
Maybe there should be an Older Teens and Beyond category after this one in Ages and Stages?

I would love this! The first step would be to have an ongoing thread here, and if it turns out that that isn't enough, we can ask for a subforum.

My daughter has been gone since August, but she's coming back for what would be her senior year, if she were in school. She's also planning a gap year, in part because getting a scholarship to spend a year in Russia wreaked havoc with her college prep plans, and she needs a year here to really prepare for that. For her gap year she's going to apply for a scholarship to spend a year in Germany, and if she doesn't get that she may be in Africa with me, and/or bum around Europe and work on some other language stuff, or something else may turn up.

Selfishly I hope she spends at least some time with me that year... I miss her.


----------



## Suzmama (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks Dar! I would love to see it become a subforum, especially as we get closer to August...I was looking at the photo albums and can't believe how fast time goes and how short a time seems to have passed since I was























Mtiger, I've been thinking about you and your son. I hope he gets to go to his first choice...good luck with the negotiations!


----------



## mariamadly (Jul 28, 2009)

Ours is trying to find a way to stay out there for the summer, and DC2 is looking at away programs. Looks like maybe an empty nest dry run for DH and me!

We hate the idea of either of them being gone, but they've done about as much as they can here so we're trying to encourage it.


----------



## mariamadly (Jul 28, 2009)

Shameless bump, and looking forward to hearing how things are going for the rest of you!


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Suzmama* 
Mtiger, I've been thinking about you and your son. I hope he gets to go to his first choice...good luck with the negotiations!

We were at #2 today, and he has refused to go there. For good reasons, to be honest. He told me that he will talk to his Dad next w/e, but will take out loans if he has to to cover the difference.


----------



## Suzmama (Nov 24, 2006)

He sounds like a mature and independent guy...hopefully his dad will be supportive! Let us know what happens.


----------



## mariamadly (Jul 28, 2009)

Suzmama, how'd your meet & greet go?

Our 17 y.o. just got accepted into a six-week program hundreds of miles away and is absolutely thrilled!

I've noticed it's hard to find schools and programs / situations that do have a GD / AP climate. DH and I are so used to treating our kids in a free-range way that it's hard to see them find something with content that seems great but a set up "behavioral expectations" that clearly assume the students will be just horrible if given half a chance. There are schools with inspiring honor codes, though, that live and breathe respect, and it seems both our kids have found their way to something along those lines.


----------



## Suzmama (Nov 24, 2006)

Absolutely, I totally agree. That's great that he got in, and we did both find places that continue our GD/AP lives.

It seems to get closer all the time and it is amazing how I can be so misty and thrilled for her at the same time! The meet and greet was great and made it more real to both of us. We went to dinner afterwards and talked. I want to know from everyone the special ways to celebrate the changing connection after she goes to college. I already thought of sending her packages, skyping, talking on the phone and e-mailing. Does anyone have any special things or traditions they have developed?


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

MM- Last summer, my daughter got a scholarship for a program that turned out to be really disrespectful towards the participants. It was truly awful - the first day, one of the counselors actually rolled her eyes at Rain and members of their group when they wanted to put their luggage in their rooms. Their cell phones were taken immediately upon arrival, even though the rulebook (which we had read cover to cover) explicitly said that they could have cell phones unless they were being "abused". One of the instructors physically shoved participant. Like I said, awful... and I was in Egypt, so we had a crazy week of me trying to get her home, because the program was halfway across the country from where I lived.

I am glad that I had insisted on having contact with her via email beforehand. At one point they told her that she could handwrite messages to me that a counselor would type into the computer and email to me, which was crazy censorship, so she worked out a coded message that I would understand... fortunately they decided that was too much work for the counselor so we got to chat on facebook.

Susan, since my daughter has been in Russia skype has been amazing. We use it for audio chat, audio and video chat, and just typing-chat. There are certain times of the week when we're both usually online, and if we leave the chat open it feels kind of like we're both together... and we occasionally write to each other for a few minutes, or ask a question.

Rain also loves getting mail, so I try to send her a letter or a postcard every week or two. It's a fun day-brightener, I think...


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

My son is at his Dad's and is apparently now "reconsidering" his #2 choice. He does know that it is to be a joint decision between the three of us, and has said that no final decision will be made w/o talking to me.


----------



## Suzmama (Nov 24, 2006)

My fingers are crossed for him and for you! When does he have to make the final decision?


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

May 1.


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Ds#1 is in his 3rd year in college. He has done some travelling overseas, so will be on the five year plan.

We'll see him for two weeks after finals, but then he goes back to the school. He took a job there this summer.

We miss him a lot, but it's really wonderful to go visit and see him living in an apartment, taking care of himself and managing just fine.









Skype is great! We don't use it as much now, but when he was doing a semester abroad, it was a really nice way to stay in touch.

Yes, the time does go by so quickly.

Ds#2 is close to finishing up his freshman year in highschool and I am trying to keep in mind that these next few years with him will fly by, too.

Good luck!


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Suzmama* 
My fingers are crossed for him and for you!

It has turned into a very ugly situation, unfortunately. And it's going to go down to the wire.


----------



## mariamadly (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mtiger* 
It has turned into a very ugly situation, unfortunately. And it's going to go down to the wire.

So sorry to hear this . . . it's such a difficult, stressful time even with everyone on the same side. I'll be thinking of you both.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Well... it's been a difficult week here. Long story short, #1 was told he could go to his Dad's choice with his support (LOL he has a free ride there), or to his own choice and be on his own. There were other, very unsupportive and hurtful things said to #1. He has said that, while he is going to give it a few more days (he has one final visit to one of the schools on Monday), but he is pretty sure that he will commit to HIS choice. I support him 100%, regardless of which school he chooses.


----------



## mariamadly (Jul 28, 2009)

mtiger so sorry for the stress your dc has to weather on top of making this huge decision. Bet your support means the world! We're all on the same side re school decisions here -- i.e. the kid gets to pick -- and it's still a wild ride. Our younger one's a junior now, so it hasn't really ramped up yet, but we're stopping in at a college fair tomorrow. Good luck to your son this week!


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

My son is officially a TU Owl! Much excitement and giddiness here.


----------



## Suzmama (Nov 24, 2006)

That is wonderful...that was his first choice? Good for both of you!!!


----------



## mariamadly (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations mtiger's DS!









Just got back from a college fair w/our h.s. junior. My head is spinning . . .


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Suzmama* 
That is wonderful...that was his first choice? Good for both of you!!!

Yes, it was. He's excited, I'm excited, and my daughter can't wait to go visit him to play in the City together!


----------



## mariamadly (Jul 28, 2009)

Don't you love when our kids pick fun places to live so we could go visit?









Looks like we really are doing an empty-nest dry run this summer. DS1 seems to have lined up a rental out where he's at school and will start job-hunting once finals are done. And DS2 is away at a program for six weeks. Now if I found a summer camp for my dog . . .

How about the rest of your college age kids? Do they tend to come back home, or are they staying near school / traveling? And high schoolers . . . any of them away for long stretches over vacation?


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Both of mine will be home this summer (although my son is ready to move to Philly *today*!). They usually spend part of the summer with their Dad, but I gather that is not happening for reasons that I won't go into. #1 will spend the summer working and getting ready for August. #2 plans to work and play field hockey.


----------



## mariamadly (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinybutterfly* 









We miss him a lot, but it's really wonderful to go visit and see him living in an apartment, taking care of himself and managing just fine.











Exactly!!! DS1 just moved himself out of his dorm and into an off-campus rental. DH and I just realized that we were around 40 the first time we did a move on our own (he was active duty military). It's great to see our kids doing what we hadn't done, and to see them doing it well. No help from us other than moral support, either, because he's on the opposite end of the country.

The visits are our next big thing . . . DS2 is just finishing junior year h.s. and will be away until August. After school starts it's college shopping, so we're trying to plan those trips as well as visits to DS1 for all of us. Some of them will overlap for DS2, because he's looking at schools in that area as well. My head is spinning.


----------



## Suzmama (Nov 24, 2006)

I know what you mean about your head spinning. It's so amazing making our way into this next phase of life. I can't believe that at the end of this summer, which is sure to FLY by, my DD1 will be away at college! Anything that we should do to prepare that I have not thought of yet? She pretty much runs her own schedule, does her laundry, etc. already. Does anyone have any good hindsight advice?!

TIA!


----------



## mariamadly (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Suzmama* 
I know what you mean about your head spinning. It's so amazing making our way into this next phase of life. I can't believe that at the end of this summer, which is sure to FLY by, my DD1 will be away at college! Anything that we should do to prepare that I have not thought of yet? She pretty much runs her own schedule, does her laundry, etc. already. Does anyone have any good hindsight advice?!

TIA!

If there's air travel involved, I'd make arrangements as soon as you can. They get so busy during school that maybe you can talk about it now -- i.e. once you get dates, will she mind if you just go ahead and present her with a done deal, or does she want to book things herself?

The other thing I'd do ahead of time if possible is get poster adhesive ahead of time! If your DD wants to decorate at all, I hear the stuff is great. DS is very very spare, so he never used it, but it was hard to find on campus and I ended up having to mail it from home after orientation week.

Wow. Those are pretty opposite extremes of "importance." That's what it's like, though.


----------



## Suzmama (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks!

Well we are through graduation and party and everything, now it's just on to prepare for the start of college. I am happy about the change but will miss having her here!


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

I would make sure she has some basic tools (screwdrivers, pliers, hammer), extension cords and at least one power strip, a first aid kit, a basic toiletries kit - including birth control for her AND him.


----------



## mariamadly (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh! And a sewing kit, and an ACLU card -- a "bust card."

http://www.aclu.org/racial-justice/k...ights-bustcard
(there's a link to download a print-and-fold version you can fit in your wallet)


----------



## Suzmama (Nov 24, 2006)

Well we are in the throes of getting stuff and packing. I can't believe it! How can time possibly go so fast?!

How is everyone else doing with this transition?


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

We started shopping today. It's all very exciting.


----------



## mariamadly (Jul 28, 2009)

Some odds and ends that made our lives easier:

Consider arranging your DC's access to a credit card, and / or figure out what banking will be best.

Stock up on flat rate boxes from the Post Office -- the other day I sent one for around $15 that would have been $24 Priority.

I found it helpful to test-drive video chat software ahead of time. DS1 used skype throughout the school year, video and audio, and then went over to its IM feature once he moved off-campus (our voices carry throughout the house he's living in now, so he wanted the privacy).

Check cell phone plans and consider adding unlimited texting if you don't have it now.

Program some key phone numbers at school into your phones: Campus Security, Health / Counseling, RA(s), even local 24/7 drop-in clinics. Perhaps get local physician info if your child has health issues that need to be followed closely.

DS2 is a high school senior this year, so I'm taking a slow deep breath and gearing up for the coming roller coaster ride. I don't know that perspective from having done it already helps me!

Happy shopping and planning!


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

So we're rapidly approaching the month when they move off to school! How's everyone doing? Getting excited? Courses all set? Fees all paid?

I have my _verklempt_ moments, but his enthusiasm and excitement are contagious. He made friends at Orientation, has registered for his courses, and has applied for several work-study jobs. Still a few things to buy, but he is as ready as one could be, I think.


----------



## mariamadly (Jul 28, 2009)

And the home stretch . . . Everyone doing all right?

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:

I don't know that perspective from having done it already helps me!
Interesting!

Oldest is only 15 y.o. but this thread helps me with perspective.


----------



## Suzmama (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes we are in the final week before leaving. It is so cliche but how did it all go so fast?! I am going to miss her soooooo much. I think we have everything covered and I can send anything that we have forgotten. I started e-mailing her to get ready for our new interaction...I am so used to talking with her every day. We have skype and e-mail and of course I can send her packages. Any other advice for coping with this giant change?


----------



## dhammamama (Mar 30, 2008)

We text a lot. There's also some apps for iPhones where you can play games with each other (chess, scrabble, etc).

I have to admit that as excited as I am for my d, I'm struggling with all this right now.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm curious, did any of your children remain 'undecided' regarding a degree?

If your dc declared a field of interest, did you object to or argue with your child's choice?

Any other big decisions you might have argued with your child about? Or were you and your child able to discuss these big issues pretty calmly?

I ask because I have unresolved college issues of my own














and I can tell I'm going to have to really restrain myself from trying to get too involved in dd's college decisions.







Seriously, the other day I spent a couple of hours on Princeton Review's web site sorting through colleges I think would be a good match for her (fifteen years old, only a sophomore). Lewis and Clark in Portland, OR would be perfect.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *journeymom* 
I'm curious, did any of your children remain 'undecided' regarding a degree?

If your dc declared a field of interest, did you object to or argue with your child's choice?

Any other big decisions you might have argued with your child about? Or were you and your child able to discuss these big issues pretty calmly?

I ask because I have unresolved college issues of my own














and I can tell I'm going to have to really restrain myself from trying to get too involved in dd's college decisions.







Seriously, the other day I spent a couple of hours on Princeton Review's web site sorting through colleges I think would be a good match for her (fifteen years old, only a sophomore). Lewis and Clark in Portland, OR would be perfect.









My son has known for several years what field his intended major would be in. It has been his passion, and he has the talent to do well. He and I have had no arguments about it, as I am a big fan of "do what you love and love what you do). Also, I settled for a major that my parents talked me into - which I wasn't happy with - and I would never do that to my child. Conversely, his Dad has been relatively unsupportive of his choice. Which has only made our son more determined.

We really had no arguments about his choices. I did convince him to apply to a few schools he hadn't looked at seriously, simply as options due to his other academic strengths, so he'd have a back-up.

One thing I would stress is to allow your daughter to do her own research for the most part. What you may consider a good fit, may turn out to be the wrong choice. Not to say you shouldn't also do research, but it should be more from a position of suggesting possibilities for her to look at, rather than pushing a school that you think would be right for her. Also - visit schools with her. Nothing replaces an actual feet on the ground visit. We visited three schools in the roughly same geographic area, and I knew the minute we stepped foot on one campus that it would be where he'd be attending. (It is.) There was something about the size, location, energy... everything, that screamed his name.

The hardest part of it all was sitting by and trying NOT to influence him in one direction while his Dad influenced him in another. Even though I knew he would be miserable if he went that way. But I felt it was time for him to stand up for what he wanted - and in the end he did. He always knew that I would support his decision either way. But... it had to be HIS decision.

**************

In the meantime, we are coming down to the wire. Tuesday the 24th is move-in day. On the one hand, I can't wait as I know he is SO ready and is itching to get started. On the other, I want to hit the brakes and go back in time to when he was my little boy. But that won't make it any easier, and it's time for him to start building his own life.

We do text a lot, and we're friends on FB.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *journeymom* 

If your dc declared a field of interest, did you object to or argue with your child's choice?


I'm glad you realize you're too involved, because arguing about a grown child's choice of major would be unhealthy.


----------



## mariamadly (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *journeymom* 
I'm curious, did any of your children remain 'undecided' regarding a degree?

If your dc declared a field of interest, did you object to or argue with your child's choice?

Any other big decisions you might have argued with your child about? Or were you and your child able to discuss these big issues pretty calmly?

I ask because I have unresolved college issues of my own














and I can tell I'm going to have to really restrain myself from trying to get too involved in dd's college decisions.







Seriously, the other day I spent a couple of hours on Princeton Review's web site sorting through colleges I think would be a good match for her (fifteen years old, only a sophomore). Lewis and Clark in Portland, OR would be perfect.









DS1 and DS2 have phenomenal academic records, which led to some anxiety on my part that they would/do hear about schools to which they "should" apply. Our major input has been to ask them what they think, what they want, what they see, and how the school will meet what's right for them. So we would probably have spoken up more if one of them went along with what he felt he had to do rather than what was a temperamental and academic match.

Your DD should definitely be the one in charge of the research! But there is such a ****ton of information out there that maybe you can get involved with legwork using her criteria. I'm in the middle of spending hours compiling a list of schools for DS2 using his preferences for an academic rating combined with acceptance rate, then digging up and finding the link for each school's course descriptions so *he* can decide which ones to consider.

For an approach to school selection, I cannot say enough about Loren Pope's work ("Looking Beyond the Ivy League" and "Colleges That Change Lives").


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:

using his preferences for an academic rating combined with acceptance rate,










Quote:

I cannot say enough about Loren Pope's work ("Looking Beyond the Ivy League" and "Colleges That Change Lives").










Quote:

I'm glad you realize you're too involved, because arguing about a grown child's choice of major would be unhealthy.








Yes, it would! When I was a teen I wasn't encouraged to find what I was really interested in, based upon my real academic abilities. I wasn't really ready for college when I graduated, but I tried to be a journalism major, because it fit Mom's idea about what a worth-while major was. So eventually I flunked out altogether.

So far it seems as though dd will be able to manage college courses just fine. Basically she's more capable than I was at that age.









Honestly I'm really proud of how I'm handling this. I've made it really clear that going to college isn't the only option. She can get some sort of certification in a vocational field or go straight into the working world or whatever. Really, whatever she feels capable of doing. I already think she's the coolest, and I think she knows I love her unconditionally.

I think I could be in danger of living vicariously through her, though.







So I'm keeping a lid on it.


----------



## mariamadly (Jul 28, 2009)

Best of luck to all freshlings and their families!!!


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

I moved my son in today, and in all honesty? The anticipation was worse than the reality. Last night I literally felt that I just wanted to throw up. Today? Got him moved in, settled, had lunch. And then a hug and a kiss, told him to keep in touch, and off we went in our separate directions.

He texted me a bit ago to tell me he had to get a new Ethernet cable, and to thank me for knowing when to leave w/o his asking me to.

He is so ready for this, and I am happy to see him taking this step into a new chapter of his life.

My younger one couldn't go with us today, but they have already arranged that she will go down to see him this w/e. They are the best of friends - he can't wait to show her around, and she can't wait to hang with him and his new friends.


----------



## Suzmama (Nov 24, 2006)

We made it through the drop off too. There were some tears shed but also a lot of excitment for this next adventure. It is amazing how many little things are involved in getting my head around this change....like grocery shopping...I kept having to remind myself that I did not need stuff for her at home right now...eating dinner or locking the door before she is home...I guess it will all feel weird for a while.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Suzmama* 
We made it through the drop off too. There were some tears shed but also a lot of excitment for this next adventure. It is amazing how many little things are involved in getting my head around this change....like grocery shopping...I kept having to remind myself that I did not need stuff for her at home right now...eating dinner or locking the door before she is home...I guess it will all feel weird for a while.

Funnily enough, I was thinking of grocery shopping this morning. My daughter and I are already planning meals that we like, but we know my son wouldn't, so we haven't had often.

She is going to visit him on Sunday, as she couldn't go yesterday. It will be more fun for them both anyway... They are good friends, and she is as excited to explore Philly as he is to show her.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

So how are all the freshmen (and their parents!) settling in?

My son has finished his first week of classes and says that "college is... wondrous." He's making a lot of new friends, has a g/f (he actually met her at Orientation in July, so they've known one another for a bit), is participating in a bunch of activities. And loves his classes. This term he's taking 17 credits, split roughly evenly between Music-focused classes and Gen Ed classes.

We talk every few days (I leave it to him to call me), chat on FB, text. He is happier than a pig in mud. I am so glad he made this choice.


----------



## mariamadly (Jul 28, 2009)

Just finished making plane and lodging reservations for ours in early November!










Combined with college visits for DS2, so it'll be a little hectic and lots of fun. DS1's school does meet & greets, tours, visit-a-class, theater and musical performances. What's going on for the rest of you?


----------

